# Llamando a los expertos de Chiluca...



## jmsilhy (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola a todos, es mi primer post aqui, aunque creo que he leido todos los que hay hasta ahora, mucha informacion muy buena y me da gusto ver que tenemos este espacio los mexicanos, felicidades en especial a los moderadores!

Bueno como lo dice el titulo, este es para los expertos en Chiluca. Somos un pequeno grupo de amigos, de varios niveles (yo el mas principiante) y casi siempre rodamos en el Desierto. Desafortunadamente, con los acontecimientos que han ocurrido ultimamente, se nos han quitado las ganas de rodar alli. Decidimos probar en Chiluca hace un par de semanas, y como no sabiamos bien, nuestra experiencia no fue tan buena. He leido mucho sobre Discovery y Las Hojas, que me recomiendan ustedes, para empezar a agarrarle la onda a Chiluca y sobre todo para agarrar condicion, pero que sea divertido? 

La vez que fuimos yo termine bastante agotado por las multiples subidas, y el unico intento de single trail que encontramos, era de un barro rojo tan resbaloso, que aun abajo de la bici me di en la ma... 

Agradezco de antemano sus comentarios y sugerencias!

Pepe


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

jmsilhy said:


> Hola a todos, es mi primer post aqui, aunque creo que he leido todos los que hay hasta ahora, mucha informacion muy buena y me da gusto ver que tenemos este espacio los mexicanos, felicidades en especial a los moderadores!
> 
> Bueno como lo dice el titulo, este es para los expertos en Chiluca. Somos un pequeno grupo de amigos, de varios niveles (yo el mas principiante) y casi siempre rodamos en el Desierto. Desafortunadamente, con los acontecimientos que han ocurrido ultimamente, se nos han quitado las ganas de rodar alli. Decidimos probar en Chiluca hace un par de semanas, y como no sabiamos bien, nuestra experiencia no fue tan buena. He leido mucho sobre Discovery y Las Hojas, que me recomiendan ustedes, para empezar a agarrarle la onda a Chiluca y sobre todo para agarrar condicion, pero que sea divertido?
> 
> ...


Que tal Pepe...

Chiluca esta bien, pero hace mucho que no ruedo por ahí. Por ahí rueda mucho el grupo Xinte, y tiene su página (xinte.com), a veces hacen invitaciones para rodadas. La Discovery esta super bien, pero creo que tienes que ir con alguien que ya la conozca.

Otra opción que tienen (dependiendo de por donde vivan) es el Ajusco, en el parque San Nicolás Totoloapan (o SNT). También ahí hay muchas rutas, pero es mas un parque para bicis que Chiluca, que es un lugar que cada vez mas se esta urbanizando.


----------



## jmsilhy (Sep 17, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta!

Tu vas ahi normalmente? Alguna recomendacion, me refiero a que esperar de SNT, muy tecnico, mucha subida, etc. o alguien que nos pueda guiar, o solo es llegar a pedalear y a la buena de Dios? 

Mil gracias!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues hay de todo! Frecuentemente nos ha dicho la gente que visita SNT y baja el DH con nosotros que es de los DH mas técnicos que ha visto. 

Hay rutas leves y rutas pesadas, bajadas muy simples y bajadas rompe madres... Y si hay mucha gente que te puede guiar, Ritopc, 545cu4ch, Rzozaya y yo vamos muy seguido.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues el rollo de Chiluca es que tienes que ir con alguien que conozca... hay de todo. No esperes los DH's supertecnicos de SNT, pero seguro que no la vas a tener tan facil en las subidas como en SNT.

Chiluca (a diferencia de mis primeras opiniones) es mas fisico que técnico... o mas bien, solo distinto.

Bajadas buenas, están la Discovery y tambien por en medio de las clasicas... pero pues si esperan pedalear un rato de subida, para despues llevartela leve con pura bajada, olvidenlo. Hay que subir y bajar todo el tiempo... de hecho, para salir de Chiluca, hay que subir a willy.

Discovery, Hojas y Tierra Roja son mis bajadas preferidas. Como subida, Tierra Roja tiene de todo y meterse al bosque es meterte en zonas bastante ratoneras y que requieren no de mucha tecnica, pero no dan margen a error.

Un circuito simple y que no tiene gran complicacion es subir por el camino ancho hasta Colosio, bajar por Eses, ir por el Camino Ancho a Espiritu Santo. Llegas ahi, y bajas por en medio del bosque del lado del Panteon. Dentro del Bosque la puedes hacer tan simple o complicada como quieras, pero tienes que salir al Rio.

Una vez en el Rio, te recomiendo subir por Eses si vienes corto de tiempo y con buen aire. Si vienes con mas tiempo, por Tierra Roja. Si puedes subir por Tierra Roja sin parar, subes donde sea.

Tambien está La Mina y Discovery.. pero ahi si hay que pegarle chido al pedal.

Ajusco no tiene chiste para subir... neta, da weba. Pero esta de pelos para bajar, bajar y bajar. No tiene M para bajar.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Otra opción es que veas con el grupo Xinte (http://xinte.com/), los cuales ruedan mucho por Chiluca. A principios de año tienen una rodada a Espíritu Santo, vale la pena revisar su agenda y si puedes apuntate.


----------

